# Slots in Troy Michigan



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

I have to go visit my Sister in Troy MI, this comming weekend, I was wondering if anybody knows of some good slot car stores, tracks ??


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Try TSS Hobbies www.tsshobbies.com


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Cool! That is a bit of a haul from Troy, by my company has an office in Plymouth just to the north. I used to swing through Nanakin Hobby/Hardware on Ford just east of Canton...Westland I think. But, they didn't have a track. I'll have to remember to dust off my 1/24th scale car.


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks T-Bolt, 57min. & 2 gal. of gas away from where I'll be. Pretty nice wheel sets you have listed. (actually staying in Rochester Hills Area). The damm shame of it all is I can't talk the wife into going around the lake and thru Ohio. She wants to cut thru Canananda. I think she knows about Ohio being a slot car mecca of a state, and dosn't want to get stuck there. Any other areas of intrest, please let me know. Thanks again.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

You kinda have to run a gauntlet of strip clubs to get from Troy to Belleville too LOL!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

twolff said:


> Cool! That is a bit of a haul from Troy, by my company has an office in Plymouth just to the north. I used to swing through Nanakin Hobby/Hardware on Ford just east of Canton...Westland I think. But, they didn't have a track. I'll have to remember to dust off my 1/24th scale car.


Nankin Hobby has a H.O. Buck track now.

Nankin Hobby
33350 Nine Mile Rd.
Farmington, Michigan 48336
(248) 919-0040


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

SuperFist said:


> Nankin Hobby has a H.O. Buck track now.
> 
> Nankin Hobby
> 33350 Nine Mile Rd.
> ...


I was stopping at the Nankin on Ford Rd. in Westland. It's just East of one of my company's offices in Canton. That office has since moved to Plymouth, so what's "on the way" has changed a bit. Belleville is "on the way" to either location now that there is something there


----------

